# Planning a renovation. Have a couple questions



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

So the time has come for the big step. Renovation! I've got a pretty good handle on how I'll approach it but not sure on a couple things. 
I was considering to slowly start weakening the existing grass over the next couple months but we have a large BBQ planned for Aug. 17, so I want the lawn to look great for that. Did a soil sample last week and waiting for results just to make sure everything is in good shape. Right after the BBQ I'll do my first Roundup app. I'll try for 3 apps spaced 10 days apart with seed going down on Sept. 10 when we get back from a short holiday. 
I'll do a very agressive aeration with the goal of removing 25% of the soil and then working sand into the cores over the few weeks beforehand. Ill add some soil amender to the sand as it helps with our wet climate. I'll also use this time to eliminate some of the small dips I have and get things super flat and firm.
I guess my main question is, how aggressive should I get with my verticutter? Should I really do a number on the dying turf and pull out as much as possible or should I leave some to provide protection just in case the weather stays hot and sunny. 
Once it germinates, how tall should I let the new grass get before I start to cut it? I'll use my McLane push mower for the first few cuts to keep my heavy mower off the new delicate grass. I'll maintain the new turf at 1/2".
Finally, I've haven't used a pre emergent at all the last few years as I'm was always overseeding. So now I'll do a pre after the reno. When should I apply a pre emergent? Maybe the end of October? 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

use lots of fertilizer before spraying the roundup to get everything growing hard to increase the kill. if you time it right, you might even have a green lawn for your yard party.

You can basically be as aggressive as you want with the soil and it wont hinder the new grass. verticutting and plugging would be done before you put the seed down so its fine to do what you need to for your seedbed to be prepped. the more you disturb your soil the softer it will be and you might be more susceptible to footprints when your aggressively watering.

the dead grass should be scalped as low as possible and bagged so you can ensure you have soil to seed.

My opinion is that grass is pretty resilient stuff. cut the grass when it needs it. if your going to maintain it at 1/2", don't let it get 3 or 4" long.... maybe maintain it at 1" hoc while its young and work your way down.

Tenacity at seed down will do some pre-e for you and be safe for the seed babies. I wouldn't bother with pre-e this fall because theres likely some areas your going to want to touch up with more seed. I would do pre-e in the spring imho.

oh yeah, don't be afraid to throw the N at your fresh seedlings.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks @MMoore I'm not shy with fertilizer and feeding so I'll most likely follow my regular pattern. I need to check if Tenacity is safe for bentgrass. I seem to remember it isn't.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Tenacity is a definite no on bentgrass.

I'd let the young grass grow a bit taller than 1" before cutting. Maybe different for bent but for KBG 2" is usually a good point to start mowing.

Are you sure mid September is not too late to seed? You know your climate better than I do but it just seems late even for the left coast.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Tenacity is a definite no on bentgrass.
> 
> I'd let the young grass grow a bit taller than 1" before cutting. Maybe different for bent but for KBG 2" is usually a good point to start mowing.
> 
> Are you sure mid September is not too late to seed? You know your climate better than I do but it just seems late even for the left coast.


@SNOWBOB11 sept 10 is what my local turf expert suggests. 
Seems a bit late to me also so maybe I'll move it up a week. Our grass does grow well into November some years..


----------

